# Hiring/Lay Off List Question



## spmack9 (Nov 20, 2008)

I understand that when cities do begin to hire again that the officers on the lay off list get priority over CS list. I was wondering does residency affects the lay off list?


----------



## Bullock (Nov 21, 2005)

In what sense? The list is in order by your civil service time on the job.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

spmack9 said:


> I was wondering does residency affects the lay off list?


It doesn't, as far as your position on the layoff list....a municipality can enforce residency, but only to the extent they can require a layoff to move into that municipality.

In other words, if Boston (residency requirement) wanted to hire, they would have to offer the positions to the layoffs first, with the requirement they move into the city.


----------



## Boston17526 (Nov 17, 2008)

As far as I know, residency requirement still plays out in the rehiring lay off list.


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

Delta is correct. If the department requires it you must move within 9 months of being appointed to the department. But you are hired by seniority.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Boston17526 said:


> As far as I know, residency requirement still plays out in the rehiring lay off list.


The bottom line is that you are on the rehire list for 10 years and can turn it down for 10 years.

However, if you accept a job with a department, then you must abide by* that departments* collective bargaining agreement regarding residency.

That's the way I've learned it to be.


----------



## mrmike (Aug 21, 2009)

heres another thought...
Does anyone know aproximately how many people are on the list subject to call back statewide? I ask because I am trying to guage whether or not I should seek employment in New England, or consider relocation.
any and all feedback would be appreciated. and as always, thanks to all who make this forum the most informative source available.
FYI, I am not on a callback list.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

If you have an in at a non Civ Cer dept you can go with that MrM. Other than that it will be rough. You should still try in the surrounding states. They MAY pick the already trained officer over you but some places look at a guy with experience as a guy with bad habits!

Good Luck.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

mrmike said:


> heres another thought...
> Does anyone know aproximately how many people are on the list subject to call back statewide? I ask because I am trying to guage whether or not I should seek employment in New England, or consider relocation.
> any and all feedback would be appreciated. and as always, thanks to all who make this forum the most informative source available.
> FYI, I am not on a callback list.


Police Officer Reemployment List


----------



## pawjr31 (May 20, 2009)

The list is shorter than what the web site says it is ... i know of a bunch of guys who already started working and are still on the list or are about to start. I know they just updated it, but it is still wrong.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

One thing is boggling my mind. What is with the gentlemen who has a seniority date of 1950? He was not on the list before?

He must be in his 70s or 80s. Probably some legal issue or or a mistake?


----------



## mrmike (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input, i as much as I would like to get on the job, and with the experience I have, I would never take the position of someone who was subject to call back. nice to know people on this forum think the same way as well.
Somewhere on this site is a list of non cs departments. I have never applied to a non cs department, and I'm not exactly sure what the process would be, if anyone can shed some light for me, it again would be greatly appreciated.
Again, thanks to all, this forum is a great resource, and it is appreciated.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

mrmike said:


> T
> Somewhere on this site is a list of non cs departments. I have never applied to a non cs department, and I'm not exactly sure what the process would be, if anyone can shed some light for me, it again would be greatly appreciated.


Sorry, somebody's nephew already took the position.


----------



## mrmike (Aug 21, 2009)

saw the guy in the number one slot, assuming he was 18 when he got on the job, and doing the math, he is 78 years old or older, hmmmmm


----------



## mgpd178 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for that info, I was wondering when they were going to update the list. I keep hearing of guys getting their jobs back but the reemployment list does not change. I am working in Florida but I am trying to return to Mass....


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

mgpd178 said:


> I am working in Florida but I am trying to return to Mass....


Mind if I ask why???


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

pawjr31 said:


> The list is shorter than what the web site says it is ... i know of a bunch of guys who already started working and are still on the list or are about to start. I know they just updated it, but it is still wrong.


One of the reasons is....

Department A lays you off. You get picked up by Department B.

You remain on the layoff list and have 10 years to go back to Department A.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

mgpd178 said:


> Thanks for that info, I was wondering when they were going to update the list. I keep hearing of guys getting their jobs back but the reemployment list does not change. I am working in Florida but I am trying to return to Mass....


First of all, you can remove at least 15 names off that list.

Secondly, depending on what area you are going back to, there are plenty of laid off guys who have refused jobs because they don't want to pack up and leave.

(You have to abide by that department's collective bargaining agreement when it comes to residency.)



mrmike said:


> saw the guy in the number one slot, assuming he was 18 when he got on the job, and doing the math, he is 78 years old or older, hmmmmm


He was placed on the list on 9-11.

Could it be a symbolic gesture?

I'm curious to find out who he is or was.


----------

